# An excellent take on KICKBACK



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Read it a couple of times before you comment.
I hoping to save one hand tonight.

Bob


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Bob,

You forgot to put the link in there.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Maybe that's what we are suppose to read. me I'm staying out of the shop tonight.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Sorry folks , lets try this one.

Bob


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

GREAT treatise on what to do and NOT to do. Thanks, Bob!


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

Should be REQUIRED reading. I learned a lot thanks, Bob #2


----------



## bhack (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you Bob for this lesson. I think this should be part of the instruction included with every saw sold.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

All pretty basic stuff, but this person has gone to a lot of effort to show the kickback effect and how to avaoid it very well. as already said, this should be included with ALL table saw sales.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Sound advice Bob! Thanx for the post.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Just like they make people take a training course to get a handgun permit, they should make folks read this and pass a test on it before letting them buy a table saw!

Pretty much everything in here is stuff I knew *now* , but some of it I learned almost the hard way… through near misses and close calls.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Yeah I can see it now…*Free Tablesaw training courses at your favorite Lowes! Let our teenage employees (who can't tell a nut from a bolt) teach you the finer aspects of ripping our fine Chinese plywood! A First Aid course follows immediately after!*


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

OK, I was being sarcastic, I know. But I'm an American and we got that right!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, I was employing a little hyperbole in my comment, but I've got that right as a smart a**.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

i'M A CANADIAN I have no rights! <vbg>


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Come on, Dadoo. Lowes employees know the difference between a nut and bolt. They just don't have a clue as to where you would find one in the store. Thanks for the info, Bob.


----------

